# Salzheringe



## Frank (27. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute,

Bald geht die Heringszeit an den Ostseeküsten los. Ich werde auch wieder dabei sein. :z 
Diesmal möchte ich Salzheringe herstellen. Kann mir jemand das Rezept für die Salzlake geben? Wird der Fisch ausgenommen oder im Ganzen eingelegt? Kann man den Fisch auch gleich vor Ort in einem Eimer einlegen?
Wer hat Erfahrung?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## hsobolewski (2. März 2002)

Hallo  Frank
 Ich kann dir nur eins sagen, ich mache mit meinen Rotaugen etwa das gleiche. Ich entfehrne die Hauptkräten und die Haut. Dan Salze ich die Hälften kräftig beidseitig ein, und lege sie in ein verschließbares Kunststoffgefäß ein. Dort liegen sie dann min. 1Tag. Dadurch werden die Hälften Trocken und lassen sich später mit Essig einlegen. Dort liegen sie dan je nach Größe der Gräten 3-5Tage. Bei dieser Lakke gibt es leider viele verschiedene Arten. Nur eine weis ich. Später kann man je nach geschmak eine Marinade dazu machen. Fertig ist ein superschmaus. Aber wie du bei meinem eigenen Beitrag erkennen wirst weis ich nur ein Rezept hier für. Ich gebe es dir gerne wenn intresse besteht.
Gruß........Helmut......


----------

